# What exactly are TTOC "Z folded" windscreen flyers



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

I,m thinking of joining but after looking at what you get what exactly are the latest " TTOC "Z folded" windscreen flyers" and what do I do with them ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

tactile said:


> I,m thinking of joining but after looking at what you get what exactly are the latest " TTOC "Z folded" windscreen flyers" and what do I do with them ?


The flyers are there to help you promote the club... they fold into a Z shape and slip under the wiperblade or in the side window seal...

The magazine and discounts and the pleasure of being part of a growing club are the main features of membership


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Cheers Nutts I,ll join V soon !!!!


----------

